# TiVo to offer service in China this year



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/technology/chi-060613tivo-story,1,924521.story?coll=chi-business-hed

More evidence of TiVo's push to expand. Let's hope the UK is next in line...


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The TiVo China offshoot was formed some time ago, by a former employee of TiVo Inc. Like all things at TiVo HQ, they seem to want somebody else to take over responsibility for expansion. Now, if only they could get a UK/European/Global manufacturer to make the necessary investment.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Hmm.

China seems to be the place where a lot of low cost manufacturing is done these days.

China is listed as using PAL D with Zweiton D Stereo, but Hong Kong is listed as PAL I with Nicam I same as the UK.

I wonder if this could result in suitable hardware for a new UK Tivo ???


----------



## hustler (May 4, 2006)

katman said:


> Hmm.
> 
> China seems to be the place where a lot of low cost manufacturing is done these days.
> 
> ...


Getting foreign TiVo hardware to work in the UK has never been a problem....it's the Guide Data that is the stumbling block.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Mmmm. Assuming our tivoes and the later series US tivoes use the same chip to store the service number and assuming this is the only information that chip holds, would it be possible for a suitably skilled (i.e. not me) person to swap the chips?

Lots of assuming there I know, but I'm curious from an academic point of view.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Maybe, but it wouldn't work. 

The TSN contains the id of the box model - eg. all UK TSNs start with 023 which is the id for the PVR10UK. So even if you could export your UK TSN, the servers would get very confused when a UK TiVo running US software 7.2 dialled in.... 

Best to wait for an announcement from TiVo IMHO....


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

now that could be construed as knowing something we don't!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I'm always hopeful... and with the explosion of Freeview usage and the growing public awareness of DVRs, there's never been a better time for a return to the UK


----------



## bradleyem (May 23, 2002)

Tell me about it. A freeview Tivo with would be fantastic. The £10 sub would put people off, but Tivo basic should cover it.

But a HD TiVo would be better


----------

